# Which Bell & Ross Vintage is your favorite?



## shaneisbadong (Mar 19, 2017)

Got the chance to have these 3 in the same room. Which is your favourite? Sorry if images are this HUGE. haha









The black steel V2-94








The coast guard








Lastly, and my favourite, The Aeronavale.








Personally, I love the colors on the Aeronavale. Golden indices and hands like the golden hertiage, coupled with the blue, is the perfect combo for me.


----------



## shaneisbadong (Mar 19, 2017)

Here's some more photos of my fav. Excuse the poor lighting. haha


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm not a chronograph guy but I prefer the garde coates. Reminds me of the funky omegas and heuers of the 70s.


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

I am currently debating between the V292 Aeronavale and the black/gold dial. I think I’m leaning towards the Aeronavale because there’s something so classy with the blue/gold combo, just wondering if it can be dressed down as easily as the black/gold. The black/gold definitely seems sportier, just not sure if that makes it more versatile as well.

Anyone think the Aeronavale would have no issue being dressed up or down?


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Not a fan of the text "Pulseometer - Scale For 30 Beats" on the bezel of the orange/black version


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

How is the blue of the Aeronavale in person? Some pictures of the blue on the site show it very bright, royal blue. But when I look at real life shots, it looks much darker. I assume thats the sunburst aspect, and when people are taking pictures directly under bright lights or with a flash, the bright blue will show.


----------



## shaneisbadong (Mar 19, 2017)

Heffdog116 said:


> I am currently debating between the V292 Aeronavale and the black/gold dial. I think I'm leaning towards the Aeronavale because there's something so classy with the blue/gold combo, just wondering if it can be dressed down as easily as the black/gold. The black/gold definitely seems sportier, just not sure if that makes it more versatile as well.
> 
> Anyone think the Aeronavale would have no issue being dressed up or down?


I think its good for all occasions. Very versatile. The sunburst blue and gold works very well for me.

In regards to your question about the blue, yea it looks darker in photos because of the sunburst effect. That's the beauty of it IMO. Go check it out at your local AD or boutique and you'll see what i mean. It really is my fav of the vintage series for chronographs.


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

Would you ever say the sunburst effect gives off too much glare/reflection? Or just right?


----------



## StockXWatches (May 16, 2018)

I was pretty impressed by the new GMT V2-93, very subtle in the flesh, and wears exceptionally well. Awesome watch for the money.


----------



## shaneisbadong (Mar 19, 2017)

Heffdog116 said:


> Would you ever say the sunburst effect gives off too much glare/reflection? Or just right?


I think it is just right. I love looking at it all the time especially in broad daylight.


----------



## shaneisbadong (Mar 19, 2017)

StockXWatches said:


> I was pretty impressed by the new GMT V2-93, very subtle in the flesh, and wears exceptionally well. Awesome watch for the money.
> 
> View attachment 13216261


Agreed! This is my fav of 2018 for the vintage series.


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

Where are you guys finding these watches? I’m in south Florida, but every AD doesn’t have the V2-92 in stock, in any iteration


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

I bought mine from Prestige Time. Used my local AD to try it on. Tried to buy from them, as I have on several past occasions, but they love to play the game where every item is in such high demand they couldn't possibly discount it.


----------



## shaneisbadong (Mar 19, 2017)

Heffdog116 said:


> Where are you guys finding these watches? I'm in south Florida, but every AD doesn't have the V2-92 in stock, in any iteration


I tried them on in Singapore's Boutique. Loved it instantly. Did you ask if the AD could bring it in for you? I believe most of them may be able to do so.


----------



## Lucifer (Aug 8, 2011)

Quick question: do these all share case dimensions? If one wants to buy a bracelet? Or do you guys know of there are other aftermarket bracelets that fit? 

I got the GMT V2-93 and I'm looking for a bracelet for it


----------



## shaneisbadong (Mar 19, 2017)

Lucifer said:


> Quick question: do these all share case dimensions? If one wants to buy a bracelet? Or do you guys know of there are other aftermarket bracelets that fit?
> 
> I got the GMT V2-93 and I'm looking for a bracelet for it


I believe they are the same. In terms of bracelet, I am not too sure whether an aftermarket bracelet would fit though.


----------



## Lucifer (Aug 8, 2011)

shaneisbadong said:


> I believe they are the same. In terms of bracelet, I am not too sure whether an aftermarket bracelet would fit though.


Thank you! I guess I'll be looking for a BR V 02 polished and satin-finished steel bracelet then. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## shaneisbadong (Mar 19, 2017)

Lucifer said:


> Thank you! I guess I'll be looking for a BR V 02 polished and satin-finished steel bracelet then. Thanks for the feedback!


Update us on your find! =D


----------



## SlowhandBuzz (Jun 15, 2017)

I have the Garde Cotes version and love it so far; about 8 months old.


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

shaneisbadong said:


> Heffdog116 said:
> 
> 
> > Where are you guys finding these watches? I'm in south Florida, but every AD doesn't have the V2-92 in stock, in any iteration
> ...


In my experience, most AD's want you to pay for the watch to bring it in. There's a boutique about 90 minutes away that I'll have to venture to, otherwise I'll buy from Joma with their generous return policy


----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)

I like the Aeronavale and V2-93 GMT.

Shane, which Singapore boutique did you try them on? The one at Mandarin Gallery?


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## jerz67 (Dec 18, 2017)

Clean shot!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Love mine









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaneisbadong (Mar 19, 2017)

xherion said:


> I like the Aeronavale and V2-93 GMT.
> 
> Shane, which Singapore boutique did you try them on? The one at Mandarin Gallery?


Yup! They recently renovated too.


----------



## afennell (May 18, 2018)

Mirabello1 said:


> Love mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd never seen this watch before. What a great watch! I love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

shaneisbadong said:


> Got the chance to have these 3 in the same room. Which is your favourite? Sorry if images are this HUGE. haha
> 
> View attachment 13211331
> 
> ...


I think all three are awesome! I would have a hard time deciding between them if I was in the market.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeCrow (Sep 7, 2016)

The Aeronaval, absolutely ! One day I'll buy a used one


----------



## jcc5024 (Nov 30, 2010)

Aeronaval

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SpankyMcGee (Oct 15, 2018)

Keeping it simple.


----------



## Mike147 (Aug 3, 2013)

Anyone have a good option to source a used BR V2-94 BLACK STEEL? I see them new for around $3k on Jomashop but can't spend that much on a watch right now. Really want one with a stainless bracelet, not band.. I have a late 90s Hamilton Khaki Chrono that Swatch Group will not longer service (they 'dont have the parts') that i'm looking to replace. 

Also- anyone have a view of this watch versus The Omega Speedmaster? I've always liked the B&R brand..


----------



## michael8238 (Sep 13, 2015)

Aeronaval gets my vote.
I do like the simplicity of the original BR123, but over the years it just started to look a bit plain...


----------



## WatchScene (Jan 25, 2014)

Just recently picked up a B&R V2-94 Garde-Côtes on steel bracelet. Previously owned a BR126-94 vintage heritage. The V2 chronograph is a nice evolution, distinctly Bell & Ross design and I welcome the available design options, each with distinct elements. I do like the faux vintage aesthetic of Garde Cotes, it's more distinct and unique than say the standard black steel version. A fun addition to any collection. I do think the $4,600 retail price is a bit optimistic but for the 'market/demand adjusted' online prices, you're getting a nice watch (though not at the same level as the pricier chronos such as Omega or Zenith).


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

Personally, I prefer the B&R 3-hand automatics over the chronographs. I quite like the look of the V2-92 Aeronavale and Garde-Cotes. Between those two, I'd probably go for the Aeronavale because of the blue/gold dial combo on the blue leather.

But comparing the B&R chronographs to the Speedmaster - I'd go with the Speedy. I think the dial layout/proportions are better on the Speedmaster.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

I like the Aeronaval and the GMT. Just grabbed the GMT. Enjoying it so far.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## david_h_moss (Mar 24, 2019)

Haven't seen vintage before. Really like that piece 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragonspridenyc (Apr 22, 2019)

Aeronvale for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

